# How can I get my hands on an HK P7M8?



## Earthkanu (Aug 1, 2009)

I've been looking to get something a little smaller for concealed carry than my 1911. The HK P7M8 looks like it might be a good option, but it is a little pricey. I'd really like to shoot one instead of just buying one and finding out it's not for me. 

I am also open to other suggestions in regard to other pistols that are similar in size or smaller, but can carry 7+ rounds of 9MM or larger. 

I've considered the Kahr PM9/PM40 but don't have a lot of knowledge about Kahr or the PM9/PM40.

P.S. Glocks and Sigs don't fit my hand well


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 1, 2009)

You're a porn spammer.  Why don't you go away?


----------

